# Sold



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

SOLD, thanks


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

why didn't you put this up a few days ago? lol

I would have gotten the 20G...now I dont have enough space anymore...

free bump for great price.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

i am interesting 20 G tank, $20
can i have pic ? i may want it! thks


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

thanks for the interest!

both tanks pending pick-up for this Saturday


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

SOLD, thank you!


----------

